# CamelBak Charge 10 LR Review



## jadedbee1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Brian, great review! I can see your Spot II GPS unit stuffed in the pack; did you have to take the Spot out of the pack to receive/transmit, or where you able to get a signal by leaving it in the pack in tracking mode and broadcast through the light weight material of the pack? If not, is there a good place to attach the Spot to the outside of the pack so you don't have to take it out to broadcast?


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Joe: Let me test that out!


----------



## Eric4 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wingnut Gear has been making incredible mtn bike posts for quite a while. They have an awesome 100 oz pack that all the weight is carried on your hips. I have been using one for 3.5 years and it beats anything on the market. Camelback is really late to the game but their mass marketing budget is hard to compete with. I use a Deuter bladder and insulated sleeve and a camelback hose sleeve so my water stays cold even in hot ol' Redding, CA... It is a sweet set up!


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Eric - I haven't ever used any of the Wingnut Gear, so I can't really comment on them, I think their Splitback is the closest in size to the Charge 10 LR. The Charge 10 LR is brand new, while the predecessors, the Charge LR, and the Octane have been around for 1 and 2 years respectively. What I do like about the LR reservoir is the the shape with the wings, as it rolls the weight out over your hips, plus the packs lumbar compression straps, the overflow sleeve and hip pockets are great features. FYI: Deuter doesn't make bladders, they use the Israeli company named Source (which does military hydration packs like CamelBak).


----------



## nora1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Brian

I'm newbie in outdoor sport but i want to equip myself well. i don't mountain bike or ride, i only do sport climbing and jungle trekking.

I'd like to get your expert advice for CamelBak Charge 10LR redesigned, i bought this model for my outdoor activities. is this model suitable for such activities? or even cross country running?

Your expert advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks.

NORA


----------

